# buen provecho / provecho / que aproveches



## cpichuan

me intesa saber por que es de mala educacion utilizar esta frase en la hora de almuerzo. por Ej.: cuando llegan visitas y dicen .... buen provecho...

es verdad que es mala educacion o solo es un mito urbano...
yo particularmente nunca la uso... pero en verdad me causa curiosidad.
un cordial saludo


----------



## Kangy

Cómo que mala educación!? O__O
Por acá casi siempre se usa, usualmente acortada a "Provecho"... es muy común, y no se considera de mala educación para nada.
Es más, todavía hay lugares donde se considera de mala educación _no_ usarla.


----------



## cpichuan

Aca, muchas veces, he escuchado que es de mala educacion... por eso traigo mi duda aca.
Gracias por tus cometarios


----------



## Guachipem

Coincido con Kangy. Aquí al menos se considera todo lo contrario, lo educado es decirlo, y la contestación es "gracias". Se supone que estás deseando a alguien que disfrute de la comida ¿no?


----------



## Cristina.

Lo de "Provecho" no se usa por estos lares.
Es una fórmula de buena educación, un poco quizá anticuada.
También se dice *"¡Que aproveche!"* .


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Aquí es de uso muy popular. En las oficinas, por ejemplo, a la hora del almuerzo es muy común escuchar decirle a alguien "provecho" o "buen provecho" cuando está tomando sus alimentos, o bien cuando sale a tomarlos.

Antes solía decirse "provecho le dé Dios", a manera de contestación,  cuando alguien, al concluir su comida, decía "Gracias a Dios que ya comí", especialmente en las zonas rurales, ahora rara vez lo he oído.


----------



## Atilano

Decir "Buen provecho" o "Que aproveche", en España no sólo no es de mala educación sino una cortesía muy corriente.
Quizá alguien (no yo) haya querido decir que es de un registro un poquitín rancio o provinciano.


----------



## L4ut4r0

cpichuan said:


> me interesa saber por que es de mala educacion utilizar esta frase en la hora de almuerzo. por Ej.: cuando llegan visitas y dicen .... buen provecho...
> 
> es verdad que es mala educacion o solo es un mito urbano...



Rechazar la frase "provecho" o "buen provecho" es clasismo chileno de la peor especie. Decir que además es mala educación ya no tiene nombre. ¿Acaso es mala educación decir falda en vez de pollera? Con este último criterio para ser bien educado es necesario ser chileno, argentino o boliviano. Y en el caso de los chilenos hay que pertenecer a una minoría lingüística de menos del 5% de la población.

En todo caso, cpichuan, no es un mito urbano. Estoy convencido de que para entrar al Club de la Unión es indispensable contestar que no a todas las preguntas que aparecen más abajo, sacadas del Rotómetro on-line  y  clasificadas según mi opinión.

*Palabras o frases aceptadas por mucha gente*
 ¿Cuando entra a un comedor o sala donde la gente está almorzando dice provecho?
 ¿Le dice falda a la pollera?
 ¿Le dice lentes a los anteojos?
 ¿Dice terno en vez de traje?
 ¿Llama sobacos a las axilas?
 ¿Dice volante en vez de manubrio?
 ¿Usted es de los que creen que las mujeres tienen bebés en vez de guaguas? [Es decir, para ser educado hay que ser chileno, boliviano, peruano o ecuatoriano]
*Palabras o frases rechazadas por mucha gente*
 ¿Cuando a una mujer se le nota la enagua debajo del vestido usted le dice: te le ve la enagua?
 ¿Dice pollo alverjado en vez de arvejado?
 ¿Usa algunas de las siguientes palabras: dispertar, endenantes, empréstame, rempujar o déntrate?
 ¿Cuando quiere que alguien se siente a su lado usted le dice gánate acá?
 ¿En la época veraniega a usted le parece que hace mucha calor? [Con este criterio los campesinos chilenos no usan palabras anticuadas, sino que tienen "mala educación"]
*Costumbres*
 ¿Lleva siempre una peineta en el bolsillo de la chaqueta?
 ¿Usa mondadientes después de comer?
 ¿Es de los que aplauden cuando el avión aterriza?
 ¿Le parece que el mall es un buen lugar para ir a pasear los fines de semana?
 ¿Usa chaquetas de cuatro o más botones, estilo Zamorano o Luchito Jara?
 ¿Usa camisa negra y corbata negra estilo Marcelo Salas?
*Verdadera mala educación*
¿Hace ruidos con la garganta al limpiarse sus vías respiratorias y luego escupe?
¿Deja el celular encendido en el cine, durante reuniones de trabajo o cuando está conversando con un amigo?
 ¿Cuando va al baño tira los papeles usados al papelero? [Esta pregunta no la clasifiqué como simple costumbre porque es antihigiénica; lamentablemente sirve para denotar el origen social de un chileno]
¿Hace pipí en la piscina?
 ¿Sale del baño sin tirar la cadena?


----------



## xeneize

Es cierto que en España se oye más "que aproveche", pero también "buen provecho", total son la misma idéntica cosa, yo los oí en muchas ciudades, y lo dicen dondequiera, en bares, restaurantes, es muy buena costumbre, propia de gente muy educada.
Si se volviera "provinciana" me llamaría mucho la atención


----------



## cpichuan

ok, muchas gracias por todos los comentarios, puedo concluir que es solo un tema cultural.

muchas gracias


----------



## Prometo

la costumbre hispánica ha sido siempre ofrecer de comer a cualquier persona que nos rodee a la hora de la comida

la respuesta más común era rechazar la oferta gentilmente con la frase "que le aproveche" o similar

entonces, si alguien dice "provecho" SIN ANTES HABER DEBIDAMENTE RECIBIDO UNA INVITACION A COMPARIR LA COMIDA...

..."provecho" se convierte en reproche -- es como insultar al comensal por no haber ofecido un asiento en su mesa

se ha llegado ha considerar mala educación en algunos sitios por ese motivo -- algo parecido a decir "de nada" antes que a uno le digan "gracias"

además, parece indicar que el que desea "provecho" está mendigando -- sugeriendo que la persona debió invitar al hambriento


----------



## L4ut4r0

Prometo said:


> entonces, si alguien dice "provecho" SIN ANTES HABER DEBIDAMENTE RECIBIDO UNA INVITACION A COMPARIR LA COMIDA...
> 
> ..."provecho" se convierte en reproche -- es como insultar al comensal por no haber ofrecido un asiento en su mesa
> 
> se ha llegado ha considerar mala educación en algunos sitios por ese motivo



En Chile (de donde es cpichuan) no es así. Es tan "mala educación" decir provecho, como decir falda en vez de pollera. En un libro de Manuel Puig sale un personaje que decía _colorado_ en vez de _rojo_ para aparentar ser de la clase alta. Aquí a clase alta nunca dice "provecho" y si a alguien de esa clase le ofrecen comida dirá "no, gracias", pero nunca "provecho".

En resumen: los chilenos que dicen"no diga _provecho_" están dando clases de arribismo.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Prometo said:


> entonces, si alguien dice "provecho" SIN ANTES HABER DEBIDAMENTE RECIBIDO UNA INVITACION A COMPARIR LA COMIDA...
> 
> ..."provecho" se convierte en reproche -- es como insultar al comensal por no haber ofecido un asiento en su mesa


 
Bueno, al menos en nuestro medio jamás se consideraría como un reproche o como algo negativo el decir "provecho" ante una mesa llena de comensales. Lejos de eso, de mala educación sería no decirlo. La mayoría de personas que dicen "provecho" no es porque estén esperando ser convidadas a la mesa, simplemente lo dicen como una cortesía.


----------



## Prometo

pinochet vs. bachelet?


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Prometo said:


> pinochet vs. bachelet?


 


Por acá se utiliza muy comúnmente,_ " buen provecho"..._

Salud!

Rosangelus


----------



## trejosluna

yo tambien utilizo provecho, y tampoco es considerado de mala educacion por el contrario.

En Republica Dominicana dicen "a buen tiempo"

Saludos


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Acá lo usamos en distintas ocasiones (y usamos provecho o buen provecho indistintamente):

Si vas saliendo/entrando a un resturante y ves a un amigo sentado en una mesa.
Si le hablas a alguien por teléfono y al contestar te dice "estoy comiendo".
Cuando estás con alguien y se despide diciendo que va a comer.
Cuando estás sentado con otros comensales y a todos les han servido sus platillos, alguien lo dice para empezar a comer.

Eso que dice Prometo me parece que, si alguna vez fue cierto, dejó de serlo hace ya tiempo.

Aquí algunas versiones mexicanas del rotómetro, el nacómetro: http://www.chistes.com.mx/nacometro.htm
http://www.geocities.com/pinchesco/nacometro.html
http://www.jeeperos.com/foros/showthread.php?t=34031


----------



## sicoticosandro

En realidad no se porqué, pero acá en chile no es que se considere de mala educación decir "provecho" (y si se dice _provesho _es más mal visto_, _aunque_ la "sh" _se le perdona a gente extranjera, como a los argentinos_)_, sino que se encuentra siútico (como un arribismo rebuscado; aparentar ser _high_ de mala manera, llegando a verse ridículo) por mucha gente.

Lo que me da más risa es que en todas partes es normal, y más bien de buena educación decirlo, por lo que los discriminadores de acá de Chile están incurriendo en un error tremendo, pero bueno será parte de nuestra particular forma de comunicarnos entre nosotros.


----------



## L4ut4r0

sicoticosandro said:


> En realidad no se porqué, pero acá en chile no es que se considere de mala educación decir "provecho" (y si se dice _provesho _es más mal visto_, _aunque_ la "sh" _se le perdona a gente extranjera, como a los argentinos_)_, sino que se encuentra siútico (como un arribismo rebuscado; aparentar ser _high_ de mala manera, llegando a verse ridículo) por mucha gente.



Yo no considero arribismo decir "provecho" en Chile. Mi experiencia es que la palabra se usa en medios sociales bajos, particularmente en el campo. A mi modo de ver, burlarse de una persona porque dice "provecho" o incluso "provesho" es una pésima educación. Los que sí son arribistas son los que se avergüenzan de que sus padres digan provecho. Son los mismos que nunca van a confesar que su padre o abuelo nació en el campo.


----------



## sicoticosandro

L4ut4r0 said:


> Yo no considero arribismo decir "provecho" en Chile. Mi experiencia es que la palabra se usa en medios sociales bajos, particularmente en el campo. A mi modo de ver, burlarse de una persona porque dice "provecho" o incluso "provesho" es una pésima educación. Los que sí son arribistas son los que se avergüenzan de que sus padres digan provecho. Son los mismos que nunca van a confesar que su padre o abuelo nació en el campo.



Tienes razón, no es crean que es una "siutiquería", sino que se encuentra "picante" . A mi también me parece mal esa discriminación, además de que en todos los países se ocupa y es bien mirado, excepto en chile, por lo que creo muchos se sorprenderían. No creo que cambien, pero lo mirarían distinto.


----------



## Sidjanga

cpichuan said:


> puedo concluir que es solo un tema cultural


Sí, dependerá de la zona, y quizá incluso convenga informarse de antemano sobre las correspondientes costumbres de la región a donde uno pretende viajar para luego no parecer "maleducado" sin siquiera darse cuenta.
En el Río de la Plata (Montevideo > BsAs) la mayoría de la gente con la que llegué a tocar el tema me dijo que se usa más en el campo y que por eso a los de las ciudades les suena "rústico", y que además a algunos les puede resultar poco "fino" hacer mención de los procesos digestivos durante la comida.
También será cuestión del punto de vista que uno adopte o al que esté acostumbrado.

Saludos, y ¡buen provecho!


----------



## Udo

Cristina. said:


> Lo de "Provecho" no se usa por estos lares.
> Es una fórmula de buena educación, un poco quizá anticuada.
> También se dice *"¡Que aproveche!"* .


De propósito, aquí me surge la pregunta ¿Si este _¡Que aproveche!_ se usa indiscriminadamente con personas que se trata de _tú_ y de _usted_? ¿O acaso se puede decir a gente que se tutea _¡Que_ _aproveches!_? ¿O en España _¡Que aprovechéis!?_


----------



## lamartus

Udo said:


> De  A propósito, aquí me surge la pregunta ¿Si este _¡Que aproveche!_ se usa indiscriminadamente con personas a las que se trata de _tú_ y de _usted_? ¿O acaso se puede decir a gente que se tutea _¡Que_ _aproveches!_? ¿O en España _¡Que aprovechéis!?_



Udo, el sujeto de la frase es la comida, tercera persona del singular, luego:

¡Qué aproveche (ella/ello)!

Para hacer la distinción sería:

- ¡Que te aproveche (a ti)!
- ¡Que te/le aproveche (a usted)!

Pero es demasiado largo y rebuscado. La frase hecha en España es  ¡Que aproveche! o ¡Buen provecho!

Saludos.


----------



## Prometo

todo lo discutido acerca de las castas sociales chilenas pertenece a forum de cultura, preferiblemente, no?


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Yo creo que en España ocurre algo parecido a lo de Chile.
Hace años salieron unos libros de supuesta buena educación, escritos básicamente para la clase media que quiere parecer algo más y recuerdo que se decía que eso de _Buen provecho _o _que le aproveche _son expresiones propias del pueblo, pero no de la gente fina.
Lo cierto es que hoy en día en España esa expresión se oye más en los pueblos y a personas mayores que en las comidas de negocios donde sonaría rústico o de bar de obreros.


----------



## Hadrianvs

Comienzo con un saludo en mi primera intervención, soy Hadrianvs (que como sabéis se pronuncia Hadrianus, aunque ya había otro usuario registrado con ese nombre y cambié la u por la uve, a la manera clásica, cosa que al nombre le va de miedo), y soy español.

En España lo de "buen provecho" o "que aproveche" se considera como una cortesía. Pero esto no es unánime. El problema es que entre la gente fina, sofisticada, etc., dichas expresiones se consideran extremadamente ordinarias, y como mucho admiten la en la práctica equivalente expresión "buen apetito".

Es por eso que la expresión "buen provecho" o "que aproveche" hay quien la considera educada y quien la considera todo lo contrario.

¿Por qué se cosidera ordinaria? Pienso que es por el verbo "aprovechar", que denota que uno come para "sobrevivir" (y no para "disfrutar", que sí entraría en lo de "buen apetito"), lo que nos retrotrae a épocas de escasez, cuando no de hambre pura y dura.


----------



## chics

Prometo said:


> la costumbre hispánica ha sido siempre ofrecer de comer a cualquier persona que nos rodee a la hora de la comida la respuesta más común era rechazar la oferta gentilmente con la frase "que le aproveche" o similar...


Nunca había oído esto. Añado que al menos en la actualidad no es así ¿de dónde lo has sacado? Me temo que tu fuente no es muy exacta.

En España "buen provecho" es una frase de cortesía, como "buenos días" y "buen viaje". Significa en general un deseo de que la otra persona disfrute de su comida. Discrepo de que actualmente se refiera a que los nutrientes cundan mucho, del mismo modo que cuando decimos "adiós" hace ya muchos años que no estamos enviado a nadie a Diós, ni al cielo, ni que los dioses le acompañen.

Lo oigo a menudo en comidas de negocios y eventos (ferias, congresos...)y me parece especialmente frecuente en comerciales y compradores. Se considera de buena educación, por supuesto más que no hacerlo. Mi impresión personal es que "que aproveche" es más informal, más entre amigos, pero eso no quita que "buen provecho" se pueda decir cuando hay gran familiaridad entre los comensales. La versión informal del todo sería algo así como "¡Al ataque!" o nada, atacar directamente, que hay confianza.

A veces llega alguien y se encuentra al otro comiendo. Es habitual cuando se llama al lampista, por ejemplo, que "ya llegará" y cuando lo hace estás a medio plato de espaguetis. También puede pasar al visitar a un vecino o amigo sin avisar; en el trabajo, cuando uno come un bocadillo rápido porque no le ha dado tiempo de comer y entonces llega alguien para hacer una consulta, etc. En estos casos "buen provecho" significa también en cierto modo una disculpa, "perdona que te interrumpa, no sabía que estabas comiendo".

También hay otros casos. Si quedo con un amigo para comer, le espero dos horas, no sé nada de él, y cuando finalmente corro a un chiringuito me lo encuentro comiendo en la mesa de al lado; entonces le puedo decir muchas cosas. Una opción sería un "buen provecho" con retintín, pero eso no sería mala educación por mi parte, sería ironía.

Si en un grupo de personas, va uno y saca su bolsa de caramelos y se los va comiendo él solito puede ser que me dé igual. Si le quiero reprochar que no ofrezca a los demás, lo más típico es algo así como "¿no nos ofreces?", directamente. O pedirlos, sin acritud "¿me das uno?". Más indirectamente, en tono irónico o no -que no mala educación- tal vez un "¿están buenos?" o un "aaah... tienes caramelos" funciona más que un "buen provecho".

Por último, el uso más, digamos, ordinario, es cuando estás con una persona de confianza y se le escapa un erupto. Entonces en tono jocoso le sueltas el "¡Buen provecho!"... 

En fin, son las dos... ¡Buen provecho!


----------



## Dandee

Hola a todos:
Hay muchas frases que se usan por costumbre sin analizar el significado. Cuando alguien llega a un lugar y dice hola, buenas tardes, buenos días, etc. es correcto, no?. Bien ¿Que pasa si en el mismo caso se dice buenos días a todos, buenas noches a todos u hola a todos como yo he dicho al entrar a este hilo?. ¿Eso es correcto?.

Respecto a la famosa frase buen provecho de uso tan extendido y tan familiar en Argentina (¿En todos los ambientes sociales o en los más populares?). En Chile también está extendido su uso. 
Hace algunos años escuché el siguiente comentario que explica por qué es de "mala educación" decir buen provecho: Se dice que esta frase tiene orígen en la Europa antigua cuando el hambre y la miseria cundían en el continente o en ciertos países. El conseguir alimento para satisfacer las necesidades vitales mínimas era tarea de magos y titanes, por lo que aquel que tenía la suerte de estar comiendo algo era saludado por quién lo acompañara con un "buen provecho" para desear a ese comensal una fructífera digestíon hasta la llegada de la una próxima y tal vez lejana oportunidad de volver a alimentarse. Esa frase se hizo costumbre y acompañó a las siguientes generaciones hasta llegar a nuestros días, en que obviamente, ya no cumpliría el efecto de buenos augurios que la inspiraron en sus orígenes, sino que podría suponer una suerte de "ofensa" para quien es dirigida. 

Dandee.


----------



## chics

"Jesús" se decía a alguien cuando tosía por si estaba enfermo y se iba a morir justo después, que, si no daba tiempo a hacerle una extremaunción, al menos que la última palabra que oyera fuera cristiana y se fuera al cielo.

Hoy se dice todavía cuando alguien tose o estornuda, aún si no está enfermo y por supuesto sin pensar que el otro va a morir. ¿Es entonces también de mala educación hacerlo? Sí, claro, a los no cristianos puede no hacerles ilusión, pero también hay la versión laica: "¡salud!". Si alguien estornuda a causa del sol, de la pimienta... ¿es de mala educación desearle "salud"?


----------



## StonedMarijuano

Decir buen provecho es de mala educación porque cuando te lo dicen tienes la boca llena de comida y tienes que contestar "Gracias" con la boca llena que es un poco incomodo. 

En el trabajo estás comiendo, va pasando gente y te van diciendo "que aproveche", una y otra vez y por culpa de esto no puedes comer tranquilamente forzado a contestar gracias una y otra vez con la boca llena.

¡ES DE MALA EDUCACIÓN DECIR QUE APROVECHE!


----------



## lamartus

StonedMarijuano said:


> ¡ES DE MALA EDUCACIÓN DECIR QUE APROVECHE!



No, no lo creo. Como ha quedado visto en el hilo no en todas partes y no en todos los contextos es de mala educación. Aquí es lo más común que te puede decir un camarero cuando te pone la comida en la mesa.

(¡Qué raras me parecen estas resucitaciones de hilos! )


----------



## Namarne

StonedMarijuano said:


> forzado a contestar gracias una y otra vez con la boca llena.
> ¡ES DE MALA EDUCACIÓN DECIR QUE APROVECHE!


Lo que es de mala educación es hablar con la boca llena. 
Se hace un gesto y en paz.


----------



## mirx

Namarne said:


> Lo que es de mala educación es hablar con la boca llena.
> Se hace un gesto y en paz.


 
Exactamente.

También puedes pasar el bocado y contestar después, y cómo dices, un gesto bastará. La otra persona obviamente no espera que se lo agradezcas.

Al menos en México, decir "provecho", es como preguntar "¿Cómo estás?"; todos lo hacemos pero no esperamos necesariamente una respuesta.


----------



## Cristina.

Yo creo que si te dicen ¡Que aproveche!/¡Buen provecho! y no contestas es falta de educación, como cuando te dicen ¡Jesús! y no respondes (obviamente, cuando tienes la boca llena haces un gesto o esperas a tragar para darle las gracias), o cuando te ofrecen un sitio para sentarte o te dejan pasar primero y no das las gracias.

Ya sabemos que son convencionalismos, y cuando alguien se sienta en una mesa solo para jugar al lado de alguien que está comiendo (por ejemplo, en un bingo), pues si ninguno dice nada parece que hay un poco de tensión, y lo normal es que uno diga ¡Que aproveche! o que el otro diga ¿Gusta? sabiendo que el otro, por supuesto, va a rechazarlo y si no es así, pues no le va a dar de su plato, obviamente), aunque lo de ¿Gusta? es más normal decirlo cuando es una merienda o un aperitivo.
En un bingo, en un restaurante de postín o en un hotel, el camarero siempre te va a decir ¡Que aproveche!, porque están "prácticamente" obligados por los jefes, aparte de por la propina que pueda caer, y porque se supone que la gente que va a un hotel o a un buen restaurante son gente de clase, que muchas veces no es así.
En una taberna o en un bar guarro, el camarero casi nunca te dice ¡Que aproveche!.


----------



## Dandee

Hola:
Existe la costumbre aquí en Chile de saludarse estrechándose la mano todos los días en el primer contacto. A veces me toca "la mala suerte" de encontrame por primera vez en el día con muchos de mis colegas a la hora de la comida (almuerzo o cena) en el comedor y cuando estoy sentado a la mesa disfrutando del menú del día. Digo mala suerte por dos motivos: Primero porque tengo que responder a la dichosa fracesita "Buen provecho!" invocada en voz alta para todos los presentes y segundo porque, acto seguido, tengo que además estrechar la mano (mientras estoy comiendo) de los mismos colegas que sistemáticamente la ofrecen a todos los demás comenzales de la gran mesa. Como yo soy muy escrupuloso con la higiene ese acto, encima repetido tantas veces, no es de mi agrado por más sonrisas que dibuje en mi rostro por pura cortesía y consideración hacia mis compañeros que lo hacen gentilmente. Fiel a mis principios, o mejor dicho a mis gustos, nunca digo "Buen provecho" ni saludo de mano a quienes están comiendo. Considero que un "Buenos días" o un "Buenas tardes" acompañado de una sonrisa panorámica cumple satisfactoriamente con la formalidad del momento.
No sé porqué la frase "Buen provecho", desde que tengo uso de razón, me ha producido un cierto rechazo, que por no tener motivos mayormente justificados (solo referencias al pasar. Post mío #28 y de Hadrianvs #26, que no había leído hasta hoy) puede ser puramente un prejuicio. Pero parece que, por lo menos, como percepción está presente en más personas.
Si no es mala educación en mi sentir (solo en mi sentir) es de mal gusto (para mi modesto gusto). Algún día en este foro tal vez se disuelva esta controversia que por ser pan de cada día me mueve a opinar sobre el tema.

Saludos.


----------



## Hadrianvs

Dandee said:


> Existe la costumbre aquí en Chile de saludarse estrechándose la mano todos los días en el primer contacto.




Eso de dar la mano a diario a las mismas personas que ves a diario me parece muy pesado y por suerte en España no existe esa costumbre. Aquí se estrecha la mano a los compañeros de trabajo sólo a la vuelta de vacaciones, cuando llevas unos días sin verlos, o para darles la enhorabuena por algo, claro. Sólo a la persona a quien no se ve diariamente se le da la mano, incluso aunque en alguna ocasión veas a esa persona dos días seguidos.

Lo de dar tanto la mano también está extendido por algunos otros lugares de Europa.

Por cierto, en España nos damos la mano entre hombres, pero entre mujeres o entre mujer-hombre, lo que se dan son dos besos, salvo situación de trabajo muy formal o de personas que se presentan por primera vez en el ámbito laboral/negocios, en cuyo caso se da la mano.

Felices Fiestas.


----------



## verdelette

Hola,

Quisiera saber si la expresión "¡Provecho!" sólo se usa antes de comer para decir "bon appétit" o si también se usa para decir a alguien que disfrute lo que está haciendo o va a hacer. Creo que lo escuché usar en ese sentido en el Perú.

Gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## Caffeine

Aquí en España se dice más bien "Qué aproveche!" y sólo se utiliza para referirse a alguien que está comiendo o se dispone a ello. Supongo que también se puede decir "Buen provecho", aunque no me suena tan bien como lo primero.


----------



## Namarne

Estoy de acuerdo con Caffeine, "¡Que aproveche!" y "¡Buen provecho!" son las expresiones habituales en España que se dicen a alguien que está comiendo, o a punto de comer, o a los demás comensales en una mesa. 
Si le dices a alguien "¡que te aproveche!" en otros contextos, puede sonar muy irónico (más bien como si le desearas todo lo contrario).


----------



## verdelette

Gracias a Caffeine y Namarne por sus respuestas.

Pero me gustaría escuchar la opinión de los latinoamericanos. Cuando estuve 6 meses en el Perú, a menudo escuchaba "provecho" sin el "buen" y me parece que también lo escuché algunas veces usar en otro contexto que a la mesa...

Me gustaría que alguien confirme o refute mi afirmación.


----------



## horusankh

Hola Verdelette:

Bueno, yo no tengo la fortuna de conocer el Perú, pero en mi experiencia, aquí en México se dice de las dos formas (con y sin el "buen"). Me atrevería a decir que "buen provecho" es más formal, y "provecho" solo, sin el "buen", se usa más entre amigos, aunque tal vez se podría oír que lo usen ejecutivos jóvenes, por ejemplo.

Saludos.


----------



## NOS

Hola!
En Colombia decimos ¡Buen provecho! con el significado de Bon appetit. No lo utilizamos sin el "buen".


----------



## sureño

En Argentina lo usual es decir "provecho", aunque no es raro que se diga también "buen provecho", y sólo lo escucho relacionado con la comida. En ningún otro contexto.


----------



## mgwls

Otro uso de la palabra _provecho_ relacionado con la comida: Acá se le llama _provecho_ al eructo de los bebés. El verbo es _hacer provecho_.


----------



## falbala84

Aquí también se decía "qué aproveche" cuando alguien eructaba, aunque más bien con sentido irónico. Digo "decía" porque hace tiempo que no lo escucho, ahora lo común es "échate.." o "¿estás resfriaíto?"


----------



## Metztli

En México decimos Buen Provecho cuando la cosa es seria, pero entre amigos decimos "provecho" o incluso "provechito"-- con todo y lo mal dicho que está, cuando alguien se dispone a comer. 

Algunas veces se utiliza también como dices, para que alguien aproveche o disfrute algo que está haciendo.


----------



## verdelette

Ok, ¡gracias a todos por su ayuda!

Es fascinante descubrir las diferencias de expresión entre los países hispanohablantes.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
Hola, 
Si se invita a una comida en un restaurante, y 
cuando el anfitrión dice “ Que aproveche “ o 
“Sírvase”, ¿el invitado debe decir “Gracias” o
“muchas gracias” ? 

saludos
Hiro Sasaki


----------



## litelchau

Pues es de buena educación decir:
_Gracias/Muchas gracias._

Y si el anfitrión también come, se puede decir:
_Gracias, igualmente._


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá más bien decimos "Provecho".


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Gracias,

http://ar.news.yahoo.com/s/12102008/40/n-argentina-diga-buen-provecho-pretende-educado.html

Por casualidad, acabo de encontrar este articulo. Dice : "Si pretendes
ser educado", no diga "buen provecho" sino "buen apetito".

Que opinion tienen Uds. ???


saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## piraña utria

Hiro Sasaki said:


> Gracias,
> 
> http://ar.news.yahoo.com/s/12102008/40/n-argentina-diga-buen-provecho-pretende-educado.html
> 
> Por casualidad, acabo de encontrar este articulo. Dice : "Si pretendes
> ser educado", no diga "buen provecho" sino "buen apetito".
> 
> Que opinion tienen Uds. ???
> 
> Hiro Sasaki


 
 Hola Hiro:

Ambas pasan como gestos de buena educación en Colombia. Yo diría que es parte del "libreto" de atención al cliente que le dan a los estudiantes de Hotelería y Turismo en nuestro país.

Saludos,


----------



## litelchau

En España se dice "Que aproveche" o "Buen provecho" o "Que siente bien". 
"Buen apetito" no suele usarse.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

litelchau said:


> En España se dice "Que aproveche" o "Buen provecho" o "Que siente bien".
> "Buen apetito" no suele usarse.


 
 Gracias,
 
En google, hay muy pocas entradas de “buen apetito” en comparación
con “que aproveche”, “buen provecho”.
 
Saludos y gracias a todos
 
Hiro Sasaki


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Me parece que es una copia del francés _bon appétit _(que también se usa en Estados Unidos). Como dije antes, acá es provecho o buen provecho.


----------



## Alma Shofner

En el sur de Sonora, lo más común es decir "buen provecho". O como dijo Toño: "provecho" a secas.

Saludos


----------



## mirx

piraña utria said:


> Hola Hiro:
> 
> Ambas pasan como gestos de buena educación en Colombia. Yo diría que es parte del "libreto" de atención al cliente que le dan a los estudiantes de Hotelería y Turismo en nuestro país.
> 
> Saludos,


 
Ya _había habido _un hilo similar, la parecer en Chile es considerado de mala educación decir "buen provecho", o "que te aproveche". 

En México es algo de todos los días, por ejemplo en la navidad nos juntamos varias familias a comer y es muy normal que el que va terminando se levente de la mesa, y diga "Provecho" a los que se quedan comiendo.

"Buen apetito" sólo se usa justo antes de que empiece la comida, y al menos en México no es muy común.


----------



## bb008

Hiro Sasaki said:


> Gracias,
> 
> http://ar.news.yahoo.com/s/12102008/40/n-argentina-diga-buen-provecho-pretende-educado.html
> 
> Por casualidad, acabo de encontrar este articulo. Dice : "Si pretendes
> ser educado", no diga "buen provecho" sino "buen apetito".
> 
> Que opinion tienen Uds. ???
> 
> 
> saludos
> 
> Hiro Sasaki


 

Hola

Tengo entendido que antes de comenzar a comer se dice "buen apetito" y luego una vez terminado "bueno provecho", esta es una norma de la que no estoy muy segura, lo supe por alguien que me lo informó hace ya bastante tiempo.

Aquí en Venezuela no es de mala educación. Pero casi todo el mundo dice "buen provecho".

Saludos.-


----------



## Vampiro

Hola.
Estuve leyendo este hilo y veo que el temita es de larga data, pero no está demás otro aporte, supongo.
En Chile no se usa decir "provecho", ni "buen provecho", es considerado de mal gusto, más que de mala educación.
Y no tiene que ver con arribismos ni con una pretendida lucha de clases que han pretendido insinuar algunos foreros.
Es simplemente considerado de mal gusto.
Soy hijo de un obrero, y la familia de mi mamá es de campesinos, y jamás en mi casa se usó tal expresión.  Incluso hace muchos años (porque ya tengo unos cuantos) era aún más generalizado ese rechazo a decirla.
Hoy en día suele escucharse, influencia tal vez de la televisión o de los miles de turistas argentinos que ahora suelen llegar a nuestras playas, con lo cual los mozos de los restaurantes, para congraciarse con la clientela han comenzado a incluirla en su lenguaje diario.
En fin.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Metztli

Vampiro said:


> Hola.
> Estuve leyendo este hilo y veo que el temita es de larga data, pero no está demás otro aporte, supongo.
> En Chile no se usa decir "provecho", ni "buen provecho", es considerado de mal gusto, más que de mala educación.
> _


 
Eso sí es interesante... así que en Chile consideran de mal gusto desear un buen provecho... por qué será?

En cambio en México es de lo mas socorrido y amable, cuando un grupo de personas está a la mesa, una vez que se les ha servido a todos, alguien dice "Provecho" y entonces se empieza a comer.

Si entras a una casa y algún miembro de la familia está comiendo, al pasar le dices "provecho"... cada vez que alguien te ofrece de lo que está comiendo y no quieres, en vez de decirle no, le dices "gracias, provecho".

El día que vaya a Chile me voy a cuidar mucho de no andar de "aprovechada"... gracias por el tip, Vamp!


----------



## Polizón

Hola:
He leído todo el hilo y la verdad es que no hay consenso. 
En el Perú, Frieda Holler, autoridad en lo que a etiqueta se refiere, sugiere que no se diga "provecho" o "buen provecho" en su libro _Ese dedo meñique_.
Sin embargo sería grosero, no decir nada o hacer un gesto que denote cortesía al escuchar estas palabras. (Creo que esto responde a tu pregunta, Hiro)
Ahora bien, la etiqueta, como bien lo dice el DRAE, está relacionadamente con la realeza y las clases sociales altas, por lo que es evidente que en ese mundo es una regla. 
Personalmente, no considero rústico ni de mala educación decirlo, aunque no suelo hacerlo. Es cuestión de costumbre. Creo que la intención la que cuenta.
Acá también se bromea con eso del "cholómetro", que -dicho sea de paso- me parece de mal gusto. 
Bueno creo que esto es material del foro de discusiones culturales, así que lo dejo ahí.
Saludos,
Polizón


----------



## Vampiro

Metztli said:
			
		

> Eso sí es interesante... así que en Chile consideran de mal gusto desear un buen provecho... por qué será?


No lo sé.
**** Por favor, no empiece una discusión paralela. Martine (Mod...)
Cada uno con su cultura, como alguien dijo en otro hilo.
Saludos.
_


----------



## angelcardela

es bueno saber que no estaba errado al decir provecho en mi trabajo a la hora del almuerzo al encontrar a todos sentados degustando su comida, obviamento no lo digo con animos de mendigar,  me parece mal no decirlo, la duda me la planteo una compañera que se cree estar por encima de todos, y me dijo que era de mala educacion, sin embargo la muy cerda le escupio una semilla de sandia a otro compañero......ironico??? en fin ... hay de todo...donde esta la mala educacion ahora...


----------



## juanport84

Bajo mi punto de vista es una expresión popular de cortesía. Eso significa que no decir absolutamente nada no significa ser maleducado. De hecho en un evento donde no hay confianza con la gente puede considerarse de mala educación el decir esa expresión.


----------



## Peón

L4ut4r0 said:


> En Chile (de donde es cpichuan) no es así. Es tan "mala educación" decir provecho, como decir falda en vez de pollera. En un libro de Manuel Puig sale un personaje que decía _colorado_ en vez de _rojo_ para aparentar ser de la clase alta. Aquí a clase alta nunca dice "provecho" y si a alguien de esa clase le ofrecen comida dirá "no, gracias", pero nunca "provecho".
> 
> En resumen: los chilenos que dicen"no diga _provecho_" están dando clases de arribismo.


 
Esto  trae luz a la pregunta del inicio. Desconocía que el asunto era similar al "rojo" vs. "colorado" o "esposo" vs. "marido" de los argentinos.

Aquí se dice "provecho" o "buen provecho" inmediatamente antes de comenzar a comer (similar al "buen apetito") o si uno a acerca a una mesa en la que están comiendo personas conocidas. Es un gesto de amabilidad sin ninguna connotación clasista, que se está perdiendo entre los jóvenes. 
Saludos.


----------



## XiaoRoel

También en España existe la pijotería de decir que la expresión "buen provecho" o "que aproveche" no son finas. Esto es una imbecilidad como otra cualquiera (algo así como los manuales de protocolo o de "buenas maneras"). Lo que no es fino (lingüísticamente hablando) es considerar tabú esa expresión.
Para mí es como decir "voy al baño" cuando lo que vas es a un servicio higiénico o a un retrete a cagar o a mear. Una ridiculez.


----------



## Ibermanolo

En España también se considera "poco fino" lo de "buen provecho", no creo que nadie llegue a considerarlo de mala educación. Personalmente me suena como lo de "Jesús" cuando estornudas, es decir, bastante innecesario.

[Comentario retirado por moderador]


----------



## Vampiro

Peón said:
			
		

> Esto trae luz a la pregunta del inicio. Desconocía que el asunto era similar al "rojo" vs. "colorado" o "esposo" vs. "marido" de los argentinos.
> 
> Aquí se dice "provecho" o "buen provecho" inmediatamente antes de comenzar a comer (similar al "buen apetito") o si uno a acerca a una mesa en la que están comiendo personas conocidas. Es un gesto de amabilidad sin ninguna connotación clasista, que se está perdiendo entre los jóvenes.
> Saludos.



Y dale con que las gallinas mean…
Reitero, en Chile se considera de mal gusto.
Y eso no tiene que ver con clases sociales ni con arribismo, esnobismo, o pijotería.
No decirlo es costumbre en nuestro país, así de simple.
Y es costumbre tanto en La Dehesa (barrio muy acomodado) como en Lo Prado (barrio bastante menos acomodado).
Hoy en día tiende a usarse mucho más que hace algunos años, por influencia de los medios, o por influencia de los turistas argentinos que invaden nuestro litoral en verano.
Quizá con el tiempo se imponga definitivamente y todos los chilenos lo digan, quién sabe.
A mi no me gusta, nunca lo digo.  Ni siquiera recuerdo haberlo dicho en los más de veinte años que viví en Argentina, y nunca me miraron como bicho raro o me trataron de mal educado por eso.
Creo que se le están dando muchas a vueltas a una expresión que no merece ni dos líneas.
Saludos.
_


----------



## juanport84

Vamos a ver, creo que en esta conversación se confunde alegremente clasismo con educación. Un comentario referente a si algo es o no es de buena educación no es un comentario clasista, al igual que alguien que diga ser de la aristocracia no tiene por qué estar bien educado. Son cosas diferentes. 

*XiaoRoel* ya que no te gustan los eufemismos debe encantarte la expresión "buen provecho", dado que "provecho" significa originalmente "eructo" y por eso antes era mal visto su uso (hoy en día menos).

Os aconsejo que lo miréis en la web de la RAE (escribid "provecho" arriba a la derecha).

Estoy de acuerdo en que la RAE no es quién para enseñarnos modales, pero sí para enseñarnos la etimología de las palabras, lo que puede ayudar a comprender por qué están o estaban mal vistas.


----------



## XiaoRoel

> "provecho" significa originalmente "eructo"


Esto no sé si lo has inventado tú o quien lo ha inventado, pero es *absolutamente falso*. *Provecho* (<_profectum_, participio pasado pasivo de _proficere_) siempre ha conservado el valor latino de 'ser útil', 'aprovechar', 'prosperar'.
Buena educación, o urbanidad, es ser amable para con los demás, hacerles la vida agradable a los demás, tratar al otro con respeto y consideración. Esto no se traduce en unas normas de manual y, por supuesto, nada tiene que ver con la expresión _que aproveche_ o _buen provecho_, que en principio lo que quiere decir es 'que le siente bien a tu cuerpo', sin ninguna referencia a aerofagias, ventosidades u otras expresiones gasísticas o aéreas.
Por cierto, tienes que aprender a consultar diccionarios. El DRAE no abona para nada tu imaginativa idea sobre el eructo, ni dice que sea de maleducación usar "que aproveche". Los diccionarios no dicen lo que tu quieres, sino lo que dicen, bien o mal. Copio del DRAE lo pertinente a esta cuestión para evitar la molestia a los demás foreros:


> *4. *m. coloq._ Arg._ y_ Ur._ Eructo de un lactante.
> *buen **~**.* *1. *expr. coloq. U. para manifestar el deseo de que algo sea útil o conveniente a la salud o bienestar de alguien, frecuentemente dirigiéndose a quienes están comiendo o bebiendo.


----------



## juanport84

XiaoRoel, 

Como dice la RAE y tú has copiado, "buen provecho" es una expresión coloquial, a saber: 

coloquial
1. adj. Perteneciente o relativo al coloquio.
2. adj. Propio de una conversación informal y distendida. Expresión coloquial. Tono, estilo coloquial.

Una conversación informal y distendida no es precisamente donde se muestran buena educación o modales. Eso se muestra precisamente en las que no son informales.

Respecto a lo del "eructo" que tanto estupor te causa y que ha provocado ese aluvión de bonitas definiciones podéis leer esto, que es de Ana María Bertolini, y que no es precisamente el ejemplo de pijotera hispánica clasista que a XiaoRoel le gustaría: http://www.mdzol.com/mdz/nota/87693

Creo que lo deja bastante claro.


----------



## Melaya

Me pregunto si soy la única que encuentra a esta buena señora políticamente incorrecta y históricamente equivocada.


----------



## XiaoRoel

JuanPort84:
Varias cosas se me ocurren con respecto a tu último mensaje.
La primera es decirte que mi nombre verdadero es Xiao Roel. No me gustó nunca el uso de pseudónimos y uso siempre mi nombre sin problemas.
La segunda es que no suelo ser prepotente ni poco respetuoso, y mucho menos maleducado. Puedes repasar mis mensajes y verás que mis intervenciones siempre se suelen referir a cuestiones académicas.
Si te has sentido ofendido por lo que te dije sobre el uso del diccionario, te ofrezco mi más sinceras disculpas. Dicho esto, creo que usaste mal el diccionario en tu argumentación, y sigo creyéndolo. 
No es una cuestión personal ni algún tipo de encono o malquerencia contra tu persona, es una constatación que hago desde el ejercicio profesional de la filología y dado lo que tu escribiste.
En cuanto al tema que tratamos, te diré que la opinión que citas de Ana María Bertolini (a lo que sé, autora argentina, área lingüística donde se da precisamente esta derivación semántica de provecho a eructo), te diré que no pasa de ser una fantasía de esa autora sin ninguna sujeción ni a la historia ni, mucho menos, a la filogía. Muy libre es esta señora de fantasear lo que quiera, faltaría más, pero de ahí a tomar sus palabras como un oráculo es otra cosa.
No sé si conoces la lengua latina y la historia de la formación del vocabulario del español. En todo caso, te diré que desde la filología está muy claro es sentido de provecho como te indiqué en mi anterior mensaje. 
Te recomiendo, para tu ilustración, la lectura de lo que escribió al respecto *Joan Corominas* en el cuarto tomo de su _Diccionario crítico etimológico castellano e hispánico_ (1ª edición, 2ª reímpresión, 1989), en la página 664, en la voz *provecho*. Si esto no llegase para sacarte de tu error o fantasía etiológica, puedes consultar en el _Dictionnaire étymologique de la langue latine_ de Ernout y Meillet las entradas *pro* y *facio* para ahondar en el sentido de _proficio_.
Que es muy secundario el sentido de eructo de bebé para provecho nos lo indica su escasa extensión geográfica y lo distante que está este significado de todos los otros sentidos etimológicos de la voz que, con toda su familia lingüística es de amplio uso en español siempre dentro del sentido original latino (conservado en galo romance e hispano romance) que nunca se perdió en esta voz patrimonial (y toda su familia lingüística: provechoso, ya en el _Cid_, aprovechar ya en documento del 1200 y en el _Fuero Juzgo_, provechar en _Nebrija_, etc.) desde los orígenes de la lengua (documento de 1184, Berceo) y que es común en todas las épocas de la lengua desde la época medieval hasta hoy.
En ningún autor aparece ese sentido de 'eructo' en el que tanto insiste y que por su semántica ha de ser muy secundario.
Espero que todo esto te haga reflexionar sobre tu contumacia "aetimológica" y sin apoyo textual.
Todos los que conmigo han debatido en este foro saben que no es mi estilo el insulto y el que tilde de pijo, cursi, ridículo e imbécil un uso lingüistico no quiere decir que haga un ataque _ad hominem_, sino sólo una crítica a un hecho de lengua, dentro del ambiente distendido y de buena voluntad que en estos foros solemos mostrar.
Con todo, si en algo te han ofendido mis expresiones, te reitero mis disculpas, a ti y a todos los que hay podido ofender con ellas.
Un saludo,
Xiao Roel.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

En mi entorno geográfico y social:

Este es el uso que conozco de 'provecho' o 'buen provecho', que puede considerarse un tanto cursi o trasnochado, pero no mal educado, o por lo menos no más que dejar de decirlo.
Se ponen unas personas a comer o están comiendo y le dicen a quien o quienes no participan en la comida:
- ¿Gustas?, ¿Usted gustan?, ¿Gustais? ¿Ustedes gustan?
Y se responde industintamente: Provecho o Buen provecho

Se acerca una persona a un grupo que está comiendo y dice 'Buen apetito' a lo que se responde 'Gracias' y generalmente 'Gracias ¿Gustas?, pregunta que tiene la dicha respuesta.

En el lenguaje usual, que no pretende ser académicamente riguroso, a los eructos de los bebes se les llama 'provechos' o, más aún 'provechitos'.

Y ahora tengo una pregunta, en especial para Vampiro, y me disculpo si ya se ha dicho y me ha pasado inadvertido:

En los países en lo que no se reponde 'provecho' o 'buen provecho' a la un ofrecimiento de unirse a quienes están comiendo ¿que se dice?. Por mi parte a una invitación respondo 'No, muchas gracias', 'Gracias, no como nada entre horas', 'Gracias, me esperan en casa', 'Gracias, ya he comido' o lo que venga al caso, es decir, doy las gracias con alguna explicación. Quizá tampoco sea de buen tono, pero no se me ocurre otra fórmula. 
Bueno, alguna vez, especialmente si llego al tiempo de los postres acepto: 'Muchas gracias,  tomaría un poco de pastel, tiene un gran aspecto' (No encuentro los iconos adecuados para la ocasión)


----------



## XiaoRoel

Toda mi duda en este asunto está en eso de "_*buen tono*_": ¿quién establece los parámetros? ¿son generales? ¿diastráticos, diatópicos, idiolécticos?
Lo que aquí es de "buen tono", allá es "vulgar". No hay un criterio estable: incluso yo hablaría de modas y usos cambiantes como la sociedad misma. En muchos sitios decir en un restaurante que te empaqueten lo sobrante, comida y bebida, para luego consumirlo en casa es normal y a nadie le parece mejor o peor, en otros sitios la gente mira con horror esta costumbre. En los países árabes si no eructas después de comer eres un maleducado, en nuestras culturas es todo o contrario. Besar, abrazar, dar la mano, destocarse, recibir con una vestimenta u otra. Son todo cosas que parecen no tener reglas fijas. El trato de tú o de usted, etc. etc.
Repito, ¿quién normativiza estas cosas?, ¿con qué autoridad?.
Creo que el lenguaje y las maneras no tienen una relación necesaria: acordémonos de "coger". Como decía un cómico cubano:_ ¡qué raros son los argentinos! En vez de coger un taxi, van y lo agarran, ¿se imaginan a alguien agarrando un taxi?_
Valga la broma para ejemplificar lo resbaladizo de este campo de la "finura" o "buen tono" con respecto al sistema lingüístico y su variabilidad que no se atiene a normas estables ni en lo sincrónico ni en lo diacrónico.


----------



## Vampiro

Debo confesar que encontré de lo más divertidas las elucubraciones de Ana María Bertolini, sea quien sea esta buena señora.
Yo me he mandado etimologías fantasiosas en este foro, pero debo reconocer que ella me supera con creces.
Eso de comenzar su análisis partiendo de la base de que “provecho” es lo que hacen los bebés cuando eructan casi me hace ahogar con el café.
Debo decirle a esta señora que sólo unos pocos kilómetros hacia el oeste, cruzando la bellísima Cordillera de Los Andes, eso no se llama de la misma manera.
Pero ella se pasea con su definición por China, Japón, los Reyes Católicos, los bereberes, el Imperio Romano, moros, cristianos, y el Magreb, como si nada.
La imaginación al poder.
Qué buen hilo, me han amenizado la mañana y debo darles las gracias por ello.
 
_


PS: Manuel: mis respuestas son similares a las tuyas.


----------



## oxxii

Las intervenciones de XiaoRoel me parecen de lo más acertadas, y sin querer confirmar como buena o mala costumbre el uso de esa frase tan sólo comento lo que sucede en donde yo vivo.

Aquí en Puebla, México, en todo tipo de eventos, de cualquier nivel de formalidad y cualquier clase social se desea "Buen provecho" o "Provecho" al pasar por alguna mesa con comensales, y cuando tienen comida en la boca tan sólo se sonríe o algo similar para darles a entender que no tienen que dar las gracias, o cuando los asientos están separados y podemos hacer una seña de agradecimiento sin molestar a los demás, se hace.

Y también en cualquier tipo de evento cuando ya se ha acabado de servir a todas las personas que están a la mesa, el anfitrión o quien ocupe la cabecera de la mesa, desea "Buen apetito" y todos empiezan a degustar sus alimentos.

"¿Gustas?" sólo se usa cuando hay distintos tipos de postres y alguien ya ha acabado con todos los tiempos de su comida incluyendo el postre, para ofrecerle a probar las demás opciones, los demás platos en general no se piden ni se ofrecen, eso sólo sucede en comidas caseras.


----------



## cacho

Me parece que se esta confundiendo un tema linguistico con un tema de modales.

Cualquier persona que haya hecho un curso de "modales/protocolo" sabe que decir "buen provecho" o cosas por el estilo no es de buena educación sino todo lo contrario.

Lo de buen provecho o similares son costumbres populares, muy extendidas, es cierto, pero eso no implica que signifiquen buena educación.

Alguien se imagina a una persona entrando en una cena de gente rica diciendo "que aproveche, que aproveche"? Eso implicaría casi como entrar con un cartel colgado del cuello diciendo "soy un pobre que me he colado".

No hay que confundir los modales habituales de la gente vulgar con la educación. La gente normalmente comete todo tipo de muestras de falta de educacion, especialmente en la mesa y quien mas, quien menos comete alguno de estos errores: habla mientras mastica, agita las manos mientras sostiene los cubiertos, bebe mientras aún tiene comida en la boca, etc, etc, etc... Todas barbaridades que estan lejos, muy lejos de la buena educación pero que rara vez serían notadas por alguien de los que creen que decir "buen provecho es ser educado". Cuanta gente sabría como comer en una mesa bien presentada con varias copas y muchos cubiertos? Cuánta gente sabe como se deben dejar los cubiertos y que implica cada posición? 

Con esto no estoy pretendiendo faltarle el respeto a nadie, pero si decir las cosas como son.

Ya que estamos, pongo un link con normas de protocolo como para que la gente se de una idea:

http://www.euroresidentes.com/protocolo/protocolo-social.htm




Saludos


----------



## Peón

cacho said:


> ...
> Cualquier persona que haya hecho un curso de "modales/protocolo" sabe que decir "buen provecho" o cosas por el estilo no es de buena educación sino todo lo contrario....
> 
> Saludos


 
¿Y quién diablos lo dice, Cacho!!? 
No soy especialmente "mal educado", ni "vulgar", ni un "pobre colado" en las cenas de los ricos, y sin embargo digo (y también la gente que conozco) "buen provecho", con el alcance y sentido que explica oxxi en su post. Aquí en Buenos Aires, es similar a Puebla. 
Saludos


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Peón said:


> ¿Y quién diablos lo dice, Cacho!!?
> No soy especialmente "mal educado", ni "vulgar", ni un "pobre colado" en las cenas de los ricos, y sin embargo digo (y también la gente que conozco) "buen provecho", con el alcance y sentido que explica oxxi en su post. Aquí en Buenos Aires, es similar a Puebla.
> Saludos



Para dejar las cosas claras, te falta añadir que, como doy por supuesto,  no haces ninguna de esas cosas que reprueba con razón Cacho. 
Por más que masticar y hablar al mismo tiempo  tendría su mérito, dada la dificultad que creo debe suponer.


----------



## kudikamo

ToñoTorreón said:


> Si vas saliendo/entrando a un resturante y ves a un amigo sentado en una mesa.



En México, siempre me ha llamado la atención que la gente lo diga al *salir *del lugar donde comió y se lo dice a los perfectos desconocidos. Por lo menos así es en las "fonditas", que son unos lugares muy económicos para comer.

Y dicen sólo "¡Provecho!".


----------



## Peón

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Para dejar las cosas claras, te falta añadir que, como doy por supuesto, no haces ninguna de esas cosas que reprueba con razón Cacho.
> Por más que masticar y hablar al mismo tiempo  tendría su mérito, dada la dificultad que creo debe suponer.


 
Te equivocás, claro que hablo y mastico a la vez (no es tan difícil, intentalo). Pero no estamos aquí en una clase de protocolo, sino para explicar el uso de la expresión (nos guste o no nos guste).
Te dejo porque se me está cayendo el palillo de la boca.


----------



## Metztli

kudikamo said:


> En México, siempre me ha llamado la atención que la gente lo diga al *salir *del lugar donde comió y se lo dice a los perfectos desconocidos. Por lo menos así es en las "fonditas", que son unos lugares muy económicos para comer.Y dicen sólo "¡Provecho!".


 
Sí es cierto, en el DF lo decimos a desconocidos al salir de un lugar pequeño, sobre todo a los que están cerca de la puerta. 

Es un detalle mono, y no tiene nada de mal gusto, verdad? desearle algo bueno a alguien nunca ha tenido nada de malo.


----------



## kudikamo

Metztli said:


> Sí es cierto, en el DF lo decimos a desconocidos al salir de un lugar pequeño, sobre todo a los que están cerca de la puerta.
> 
> Es un detalle mono, y no tiene nada de mal gusto, verdad? desearle algo bueno a alguien nunca ha tenido nada de malo.



No, para nada es algo malo. Se me hace muy lindo. Lo ùnico que me llama la atenciòn es que se dice cuando uno ya se va de un lugar y los demàs siguen comiendo. 
En mi paìs es distinto, se dice antes del primer bocado


----------



## Metztli

kudikamo said:


> No, para nada es algo malo. Se me hace muy lindo. Lo ùnico que me llama la atenciòn es que se dice cuando uno ya se va de un lugar y los demàs siguen comiendo.
> En mi paìs es distinto, se dice antes del primer bocado


 
Nosotros lo decimos también antes de comer a los que comparten la mesa con nosotros, pero a la salida a los que se quedan.

Yo decía  que no le veo nada de malo porque en posts pasados, se decía que era una costumbre molesta, no los viste?


----------



## Vampiro

Metztli said:


> Es un detalle mono, y no tiene nada de mal gusto, verdad? desearle algo bueno a alguien nunca ha tenido nada de malo.


A menos que seas asidua lectora de la señora Bertolini y le estés deseando un eructo seguido de un vómito de leche cortada.
 
_


----------



## Camilo1964

Me parece tan inusual que, según Bertolini, se reduzca el provecho a un eructo. ¿Qué sentido tendrían entonces expresiones tan socorridas como _sacar provecho_, _obtener provecho_ y _aprovecharse_, sin las cuales serían bastante difícil criticar al oportunista? Es evidente que en ninguno de esos casos se está hablando de un eructo y que los hablantes no están haciendo un uso impropio de la palabra.

En el ámbito jurídico la noción de _provecho _como ventaja es fundamental: el hurto es el apoderamiento de la cosa mueble ajena con fines de _provecho_; uno de los nombres jurídicos del delito de receptación es _aprovechamiento _de cosas provenientes del delito.

En cuanto a los usos locales, creo que BB0008 o Rosángelus ya apuntaron que, en Venezuela, incluso se distingue entre las frases _buen apetito_ y _buen provecho_, usándose la primera para decírsela a quienes están por empezar a comer y la segunda a quien ya comió.

Por cierto, ¿Lo que se considera cursi, antiguo, desusado es desear bien a quien come de cualquier manera o sólo lo de buen provecho? Por ejemplo, ¿Si una persona en vez de decirle a alguien: provecho o buen provecho, le dice: buen apetito, igual falta a la educación?

Ya para terminar y en cuanto a modales y no a gramática, en Venezuela si alguien, sea cual fuere su nivel socioeconómico o cultural se aparece frente a unos comensales y no les desea algo bueno (buen apetito, buen provecho, que les siente bien la comida o cualquier otra expresión análoga) pasará como un ser totalmente maleducado, por decir lo menos.


----------



## usstriker

*Nueva pregunta*
*Hilos unidos*​ 
Hola a todos!

Una amiga peruana me dijo que sólo se puede decir 'buen provecho'. Quizás en Latinoamérica pero en España sí se puede decir 'que aproveches' entre amigos.

Claro, la forma formal es 'que aproveche'. Pero cuando como con una amiga le puedo decir: 'que aproveches', verdad?

Espero alguien me aclare esta duda.

Gracias de antemano!


----------



## Realice

En realidad no. Aunque tutees a la persona, la expresión sería _'Que aproveche'_, porque no es _'que (tú) aproveches'_, sino _'que (la comida) aproveche'_. El sujeto que se omite es el alimento, no la persona que se lo come.


----------



## Agró

Realice said:


> En realidad no. Aunque tutees a la persona, la expresión sería _'Que aproveche'_, porque no es _'que (tú) aproveches'_, sino _'que (la comida) aproveche'_. El sujeto que se omite es el alimento, no la persona que se lo come.




Y la otra variante posible (Que *te* aproveche) lo confirma.


----------



## usstriker

Muchas gracias!


----------



## oa2169

Yo, por estos lados, escucho más "buen provecho".


----------



## jorgema

Confirmo lo de la amiga peruana. *Buen provecho* es lo que se usa por acá. *Qué te aproveche*, ni se nos pasaría por la mente en este caso, ya que tiene otro sentido, más cercano a ¡Qué revientes!


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

usstriker said:


> Hola a todos!
> 
> Una amiga peruana me dijo que sólo se puede decir 'buen provecho'. Quizás en Latinoamérica pero en España sí se puede decir 'que aproveches' entre amigos.
> 
> Claro, la forma formal es 'que aproveche'. Pero cuando como con una amiga le puedo decir: 'que aproveches', verdad? ¿Dónde?
> 
> Espero alguien me aclare esta duda.
> 
> Gracias de antemano!


 
En México vamos por lo corto:

Provecho.


----------



## Realice

jorgema said:


> Confirmo lo de la amiga peruana. *Buen provecho* es lo que se usa por acá. *Qué te aproveche*, ni se nos pasaría por la mente en este caso, ya que tiene otro sentido, más cercano a ¡Qué revientes!


También tiene ese sentido en España, más bien sarcástico: _'Hale, pues... ¡quédate tú con todo y que te aproveche!'_.

De hecho, yo creo que es debido a ese otro uso y para evitar que se confunda con él por lo que, en la frase fija de cortesía referente a la comida, suele omitirse el 'te': es más frecuente oír _'Que aproveche'_, sin dativo. Y, por supuesto, también se dice _'Buen provecho'_ aquí.


----------



## duvija

En realidad no se dice nada y se trata de disimular la chanchada. Ahora, entre amigos y familiares, claro... Buen provecho (en mis tierras se usa más que 'que te aproveche', pero ésta última no es imposible).


----------



## jorgema

duvija said:


> En realidad no se dice nada y se trata de disimular la chanchada. Ahora, entre amigos y familiares, claro... Buen provecho (en mis tierras se usa más que 'que te aproveche', pero ésta última no es imposible).



Imagino que estás hablando del uso de ¡Provecho! cuando alguien erupta. Creo que en ese caso no faltaría quien sí dijera ¡que te aproveche!


----------



## duvija

jorgema said:


> Imagino que estás hablando del uso de ¡Provecho! cuando alguien erupta. Creo que en ese caso no faltaría quien sí dijera ¡que te aproveche!


 
¿Y de qué otro provecho estaban hablando? ¿De eso antes de empezar a comer?


----------



## jorgema

duvija said:


> ¿Y de qué otro provecho estaban hablando? ¿De eso antes de empezar a comer?



Pensaba que sí, o tal vez me haya equivocado. Total, con esto ya quedan expresados los dos usos. Así que ¡que aproveche!


EDIT
Además, creo que venía a cuento con todos los hilos recientes sobre cocina y comida.


----------



## mycaba

chics said:


> Nunca había oído esto. Añado que al menos en la actualidad no es así ¿de dónde lo has sacado? Me temo que tu fuente no es muy exacta.
> 
> 
> Por último, el uso más, digamos, ordinario, es cuando estás con una persona de confianza y se le escapa un eructo. Entonces en tono jocoso le sueltas el "¡Buen provecho!"...
> 
> Es precisamente esa explicación, que la frase provecho o buen provecho  hace referencia al burdo acto de ERUCTAR, la que me dió una persona argentina cuando me corrigió el uso de la frase. Lo interesante es que me sugirió que usara Que disfrute la comida en vez de Buen apetito, lo que habría sido muy esperado ya que creció en París. Ah, que maravilloso es hablar una lengua que se habla en tantos países.


----------



## Gabgabe

Yo digo buen apetito, aunque si me dicen provecho o sus variantes no me molesta, pero yo no lo uso. También algunos dicen "provesho" lo que sí me causa un poco de rechazo.  En ciertos estratos sociales en Chile efectivamente decir provecho se considera mala educación y más aún "provesho", cómo también en otros estratos te tratan de siútico y arribista por hablar y pronunciar bien, o tener mayor léxico. Es muy marcada la diferencia en la pronunciación y forma de hablar entre estratos sociales diferentes lo que demuestra la pésima educación de lenguaje que tiene la mayoría y la gran brecha educacional básica que hay entre distintos estratos.


----------



## Gabgabe

sicoticosandro said:


> En realidad no se porqué, pero acá en chile no es que se considere de mala educación decir "provecho" (y si se dice _provesho _es más mal visto_, _aunque_ la "sh" _se le perdona a gente extranjera, como a los argentinos_)_, sino que se encuentra siútico (como un arribismo rebuscado; aparentar ser _high_ de mala manera, llegando a verse ridículo) por mucha gente.
> 
> Lo que me da más risa es que en todas partes es normal, y más bien de buena educación decirlo, por lo que los discriminadores de acá de Chile están incurriendo en un error tremendo, pero bueno será parte de nuestra particular forma de comunicarnos entre nosotros.


Los Argentinos  cambian la "ll" y la "y"  por "sh". Nunca he escuchado pronunciar una "ch" con "sh" a nadie más que Chilenos.


----------

